# Is it necessary to seal the openings of metal deck flutes above a soffit?



## Simonsays (Apr 27, 2012)

Somewhere in the 2010 NFPA 13, does it make it necessary to seal the metal deck flutes above a gypsum and metal stud soffit (perpendicular to the flutes) to prevent the build-up of heat from venting through the multiple little gaps and thereby decreasing the sensitivity of the sprinkler heads beneath the metal decking?


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2012)

Not by NFPA 13 and is a non issue with sprinkler sensitivity--sprinklers will work well even under an open sided canopy.

It could be an energy code issue if it is part of the building thermal envelope


----------



## codeworks (Apr 27, 2012)

if you are dealing with a rated fire separation wall, or fire partition, where it must go to the deck ( framing/drywall) then yes, those little gaps needs to be draftstopped or fire stopped. usually the drywallers will cut the rock around the flutes and then it gets caulked with firestopped approved fire caulk later


----------



## tmurray (Apr 27, 2012)

codeworks said:
			
		

> if you are dealing with a rated fire separation wall, or fire partition, where it must go to the deck ( framing/drywall) then yes, those little gaps needs to be draftstopped or fire stopped. usually the drywallers will cut the rock around the flutes and then it gets caulked with firestopped approved fire caulk later


Which would just be code, not NFPA 13 as it only deals with installation of sprinkler systems.


----------



## Simonsays (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, confirming my opinion. I like to check as it's possible to overlook something. BTW, the specific case did not involve a rated assembly.


----------

